# Staying 6 Months



## slickrick

Hi all, 

My girlfriend and I are planning to move to Thailand for 6 months from Canada. I've done some research and from what I gather, there are a few ways of going about this. I run my own business & can continue to do this remotely, so employment & money are non-issues.

First, I found that as Canada has visa exemption status, we could technically stay for 30 days, exit and re-enter. This is ideal for us as we are planning on travelling quite a bit regardless. Though, I have to question the legitimacy of actually being able to leave and come back every 30 days without a visa? How long could we keep that up? Does anyone have experience here... is it realistic to think we could stay for 6 months without issue & no visa simply by travelling every 30 days?

The more secure option seems to be a tourist visa, but from what I understand we'd be required to exit every 90 days, but with re-entry # limitations, I'm concerned that this would limit our ability to travel out of Thailand significantly.

The third option looks to be to sign up for a government accredited language school, which would allow us a 1 year education visa. I'm not 100% of the details regarding travel out of the country or re-entry with this particular visa. Does anyone here have any insight? Also, I understand with the education visa there are some pretty strict guidelines to follow... I've never been one to follow the rules in school. 

I guess the bottom line is here, we'd like to spend 6months in Thailand, with the ability to travel frequently to surrounding countries. Hoping for some advice on the best route to accomplish this goal. I'm sure it's a loaded question, and appreciate any advice provided.


----------



## stednick

As you plan on frequent trips you should be able to do a six month vacation as a tourist using the 30 day passport stamp upon arrival. I doubt you'll have a problem.

Cathay Pacific used to offer an all Asia pass using Bangkok as the hub city that would have been ideal, don't know if it is still offered. Google all Asia pass and see. Star Alliance has an all Asia promo going on now that may fit. 

If you schedule your air trips so you do not stay in Thailand more than thirty days at a time I don't see a problem. If you enter Thailand at a ground transport border crossing you only get a fifteen day stamp. 

You should be able to accomplish your planned six month vacation without a problem. Its all in the scheduling and adhering to the schedule.


----------



## BlackRain79

If you plan on traveling around quite a bit (I assume to other countries?) then don't bother getting a visa. Keep in mind that it is 30 days when you arrive by plane, 15 by land. There is no limit by the way that I have heard. Many people actually live here and do it all the time. If you want to stay here for 6 months then get a double entry tourist visa in Canada before you leave. Much easier than border runs every couple of weeks.


----------



## bondipj

The question about staying six months relates to plans I have for Phuket as well. I have heard that once you have the 30-day visa from the airport you can renew for a further 30 days in Thailand by paying a fee. 1900 baht, I think. Once that period expires then you do need to exit the country and return.

Is that right? I have an Irish and NZ passports. 

Thanks


----------



## Song_Si

Hi

You do not get a 30-day Visa at airport - you get a 'permission to stay' which cannot be extended by 30 days

The 1900 baht/30 day extension applies to a 60-day Tourist Visa

A Tourist Visa needs to be applied for out of Thailand - see this thread - *Thailand Visits and Tourist Visas* for info on Tourist Visas

As BlackRain79 suggested - a Double-entry Tourist Visa is an option for six months (60 +30 ext, leave country/return for second 60 +30 ext)


----------



## bondipj

Song_Si said:


> Hi
> 
> You do not get a 30-day Visa at airport - you get a 'permission to stay' which cannot be extended by 30 days
> 
> The 1900 baht/30 day extension applies to a 60-day Tourist Visa
> 
> A Tourist Visa needs to be applied for out of Thailand - see this thread - *Thailand Visits and Tourist Visas* for info on Tourist Visas
> 
> As BlackRain79 suggested - a Double-entry Tourist Visa is an option for six months (60 +30 ext, leave country/return for second 60 +30 ext)


Thanks, that is very helpful.
Can I go in, get the 30-day permission to stay and then exit before the term is up and re-enter to get a further 30 days permission to stay?

Peter


----------



## Song_Si

^yes 
once you're settled on your travel dates, start looking at Air Asia website, their 'Fabulous Fly-Day' Friday specials can offer great discounts esp to neighbouring countries if you are flexible on travel days/dates and can book well in advance, but be aware that with cheap flights you don't get the cancellation/change options you'd get from a full-price fare


----------



## Mweiga

bondipj said:


> The question about staying six months relates to plans I have for Phuket as well. I have heard that once you have the 30-day visa from the airport you can renew for a further 30 days in Thailand by paying a fee. 1900 baht, I think. Once that period expires then you do need to exit the country and return.
> 
> Is that right? I have an Irish and NZ passports.
> 
> Thanks


Some few years back when I was doing the 30 day thing you could get a max 7 day extension to this permission to stay stamp at a local immigration office for a fee of THB 1,900. As far as I know this is still possible. Beyond this one week extension it gets difficult and likely not possible.


----------



## knapdale

Hi I am from Scotland and have been coming here for thirteen years ,I now live here in Chiangmai and call it my home , my friend and i recently launched amazing expat life a free help site for budding expats and visitors we post up to fate unbiased information regularly take a look my friend it may help you 
regards and a great welcome awaits you here in Chiangmai


----------

